# Apple tv 2+Time capsule 3 to



## boomcar (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je me tourne vers vous car je ne sais plus quoi faire
J ai tout mes films qui ont une effet de ralenti (lag), j ai tout essaye, j ai même mis un switch ethernet pour amplifier le signal et ça ne fait rien
J ai chercher sur Google sur d autres forums mais je trouve pas,avez vous une idée de ce que je pourrais essayer?
Voici ma configuration 
Time capsule et Apple tv relier en ethernet à mon switch
Apple tv relier à mon ampli Onkyo tx 805 en HDMI 

Merci


----------



## thebustre (29 Septembre 2011)

sur itunes, les films passent normalement ?


----------



## boomcar (30 Septembre 2011)

Salut thebustre,je ne sais pas je n'ai aucun film sur Itunes
J'ai regarder un film et il ne lag pas,peut être la façon dont ils sont encodés????


----------



## Du29 (2 Octobre 2011)

Comment peux tu bien faire pour lire des film depuis la TC via l'ATV???? Techniquement
sa n'est pas possible...
L'ATV ne ce synchronise que par le biais d'Itunes. Donc sans passer par une machine 
qui fait office de passerelle entre l'ATV et la TC, c'est impossible.

Il faut que tu nous en dise plus


----------



## vg93179 (7 Octobre 2011)

Sauf si sa bibliotheque itunes est localisée sur la time capsule...


----------



## thebustre (7 Octobre 2011)

même dans ce cas là ce n'est pas possible il faut le mac et itunes sur le même réseau

l'ATV2 lit itunes du mac, c'est tout
et c'est le mac qui av chercher ses fichiers où il veut


----------



## boomcar (9 Octobre 2011)

Salut
Je lis les films via xbmc, sans pc et sans avoir ma blibliotheque iTunes sur la time capsule,j ai un cable Ethernet qui part de mon modem/router à un switch Ethernet placè pres de la tele et de la je pars du switch vers l apple TV et la time capsule. 
Pas besoin de pc pour lire,juste le modem/router allume et je peux lire tous les formats mais pas encore le 1080


----------



## thebustre (9 Octobre 2011)

ok, elle est jailbreaké

du coup je ne peux pas t'aider ;-)


----------



## boomcar (9 Octobre 2011)

Ah oui en effet, erreur  de ma part,j ai oubliè de le dire dans le 1st post :rose:


----------



## wolofens (17 Octobre 2011)

On peut très bien lire une vidéo sur la TV via l'ATV sans passer par iTunes, même les DIVX sans jailbreack.

Airvidéo (apps), air vidéo server sur une machine, partage de dossier films, et lancer depuis un Iphone. La conversion s'effectue en direct.


----------

